# GXE Mods?



## Guest (Oct 24, 2002)

Wondering if it's worth putting mods in a 02 GXE....Trying to probably put in exhaust system, intake, etc... but wondering what would be best and if anyone has done it yet..Hit me back and let me know...Thanks


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

full bolt ons here. If you have money now, I can get you in touch with my connection for great prices. Yes, it's worth it. 

Go to www.b15sentra.net and search under performance for gxe mods or QG18DE mods and you'll find stuff. 

Also, check out the QG18DE section here, it's below the B15 forum.


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

Mike always coming through in the clutch.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

Mr SEntra said:


> *Mike always coming through in the clutch.  *


I've got to liven up the QG scene, that's all


----------



## e2001gxe (Jul 24, 2002)

chimmike said:


> *full bolt ons here. If you have money now, I can get you in touch with my connection for great prices. Yes, it's worth it.
> 
> Go to www.b15sentra.net and search under performance for gxe mods or QG18DE mods and you'll find stuff.
> 
> Also, check out the QG18DE section here, it's below the B15 forum. *


QG 0WNS. okay sorry.


----------

